# Removing attachments



## bhushan154 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi,

I have uploaded the same document twice in my immi-account attachments for my visa application.

I do not see an option to remove existing attachments. Is that ok? 

I have added all the required attachments. If additional information is required, do case officers request for any missing information? Does this affect the processing time by a large extent?

Thank you
Bhushan


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You can't remove attachments, but if it's simply a duplication that's not a problem.

The CO will usually simply request you provide missing information or supply more information if what you've provided isn't enough. However it's always possible they'll process simply based on what you've provided so it's best to try to include enough from the onset.

If they ask for more, you can expect it will cause some delay due to the time it will take you to provide what they've asked for. As well they would undoubtedly put your file aside and start working on another case and may not immediately return to yours when you send in the information.


----------

